# Backflips for 50th Birthday



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been working on backflips on air bags, foam pits and resi-mats for the last 2 years. Decided that for my 50th birthday it was time to try it on the trail. Didn't have access to an existing jump to hit backflips off of, so I built a removal launch ramp to sit on top of an existing step-up, giving the step-up enough lip for a backflip. Threw down a mattress and gymnastics mat to cushion my falls (I'm old, can try these things without some precaution). The landing was a tabletop and wasn't clean or flat. Never truly landed it, but I had fun trying though.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Kudos to you brother!


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

That's awesome. Props


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice! That takes guts.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Fantastic :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

I wish I had that kind of determination and I'm only in my thirties! Thanks for the inspiration to go out and do what scares you.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is some video of my backflip attempts. The last 2 really show why I put some padding/mattress down.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

that's awesome! props to you for pursuing your mtb dream!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Way to go for a 50th birthday! Awesome.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet! I hope I can do that by the time I am 50


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Stupid mattress and pads were in the way! You would have landed it had they not been there!  Nice job!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Pacifica?

Super props man, you're almost there, better than I can do!


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, that's P-town. During the last rains, I built the stepup up so that I don't need the ramp. Just gotta let the tendonitis in my elbows go away before I try flipping it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome man. You give me hope.
I'm nowhere near backflipping anything, but I am shooting to learn to make turns above the coping before 50. (Currently 47 and ride a bit of park with my 10 y.o.)


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Bloody awesome 50th birthday present to yourself.


----------



## JbernardDanville (Dec 25, 2014)

Huge props! I'm 34 years old and have that on my learning wish list too. Grew up riding moto and recently got into mountain biking with a Bronson - love it! Flipping or things of that nature were never my bag; love jumping and air though. Funny though as you get older your start thinking of falling (and the pain in the ass recovery is) more often. In fact I took my boys with their glider bikes to a BMX track in Pleasanton today for the first time - awesome. I pretty much decided I need a BMX bike now as well to tool around with when I take them. I'll have to take it easy getting into the swing of things.

Anyway, I'm always looking for people to ride with here in the East Bay or your neck of the woods (Pacifica, which I heard is dope). Hit me up for weekend ride if you want a new guy tagging along.

Joe


----------

